# Destination Filter.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Did Uber get rid of the time out on destination filter? Seems like I would always time out between 45 minutes and 60 minutes.

Yesterday I set my DF from Orlando, FL to Key Largo, FL figuring when I got far enough away from Orlando it would time out and I would stay open to all trips. Well it never timed out. 312 miles, 4 hours and 58 minutes later I got home and it prompted me that I have arrived at my destination.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Last I knew, destination filter is good for 2.5 times the amount of time it would take from moment of set to destination filter address. So example would be a destination filter is set that is 30 minutes away, then the system will look for rides in that direction for 1 hour and 15 minutes. My recommendation is to reset during the ride (if sticky dragging or quest completing). My personal rule is no more than 1 hour, just like Lyft. This ensures Uber not logging you out and erasing a sticky surge or quest promotion. Also remember you can drag a sticky surge into the airport and use it, but you can not drag one out of the airport. Airport surge stays at the airport...


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Even after updates mine would never work right. I set my destination for home and I get rides pulling me away from that direction. if I was in a southern region needing to go north east it would send me north west instead. But be careful I had a long pick up which should have calculated a fee for the 30 min pick up time but Uber explained that because my destination was set and the rider was in the same direction I couldn't get the added cost. My destination was north east that night and I was I south west the rider pick up took me north west 30 min away from my destination but I did not get the pick up fee because apparently North was the same direction even though I want to go east and I was heading west instead. I will never use this feature for myself again. That trip should have been $16 at least, if the fee was added; 30 min pick up 5 min drop off. instead I only made $4.47 for the entire trip. I was mad, argued with Uber compensated but still less than $10.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Even after updates mine would never work right. I set my destination for home and I get rides pulling me away from that direction. if I was in a southern region needing to go north east it would send me north west instead. But be careful I had a long pick up which should have calculated a fee for the 30 min pick up time but Uber explained that because my destination was set and the rider was in the same direction I couldn't get the added cost. My destination was north east that night and I was I south west the rider pick up took me north west 30 min away from my destination but I did not get the pick up fee because apparently North was the same direction even though I want to go east and I was heading west instead. I will never use this feature for myself again. That trip should have been $16 at least, if the fee was added; 30 min pick up 5 min drop off. instead I only made $4.47 for the entire trip. I was mad, argued with Uber compensated but still less than $10.


Make a phone call to customer, to better sort it out of your platform next time....Listen for any verbal clues that might tell you that the trip is a short one (don't ask where they are going though)....When a trip that is not worthwhile to you is detected, notify customer you are on the way, hang up, then cancel (shuffle)....

Do not forget location (house/bar/supermarket), time (noon/midnight), and day (Saturday/Monday) analysis can help one determine what is in their best interest...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lute Byrt said:


> Last I knew, destination filter is good for 2.5 times the amount of time it would take from moment of set to destination filter address. So example would be a destination filter is set that is 30 minutes away, then the system will look for rides in that direction for 1 hour and 15 minutes. My recommendation is to reset during the ride (if sticky dragging or quest completing). My personal rule is no more than 1 hour, just like Lyft. This ensures Uber not logging you out and erasing a sticky surge or quest promotion. Also remember you can drag a sticky surge into the airport and use it, but you can not drag one out of the airport. Airport surge stays at the airport...


I used to only use Uber DF when I got a ride to the airport and wanted to head back to my market. As soon as I dropped off the PAX I would set DF back to home. The airport was 90 minutes away and the DF would always turn off when I was about 30 minutes from home so I always thought it was 1 hour. It would let me reset it without charging me for a use.

About a month ago I used it for a 4 hour drive up the west coast of Florida, it never timed out and I thought that was just because I was continually getting trips my way.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Reset many times, can also be used to lock out undesirable rides and get to an area with gems...then drop set....


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> Make a phone call to customer, to better sort it out of your platform next time....Listen for any verbal clues that might tell you that the trip is a short one (don't ask where they are going though)....When a trip that is not worthwhile to you is detected, notify customer you are on the way, hang up, then cancel (shuffle)....
> 
> Do not forget location (house/bar/supermarket), time (noon/midnight), and day (Saturday/Monday) analysis can help one determine what is in their best interest...


I appreciate the advice but that was not the problem. I like long pick ups because the fee that's added usually around my area is between 10 to 14 dollars on a 20min trip (miles;route). The issue was not the distance or not knowing it was a long pick up for a short trip, the issue was the app. If you set a destination on the app it is supposed to only send pick-up where the destinations are heading towards your destination. regardless of distance and I found this out after calling support the long pick up fee is not assessed because it is supposedly on the way. However the pick up was not on the way an issue uber confirmed that other drivers reported. Also because I was heading North and the trip was heading North is supposedly why it did not charge the fee, I had to explain to the rep that the trip took me north west not north east so although I was heading north I was not heading towards my destination think of it like the letter V on a map.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Did Uber get rid of the time out on destination filter? Seems like I would always time out between 45 minutes and 60 minutes.
> 
> Yesterday I set my DF from Orlando, FL to Key Largo, FL figuring when I got far enough away from Orlando it would time out and I would stay open to all trips. Well it never timed out. 312 miles, 4 hours and 58 minutes later I got home and it prompted me that I have arrived at my destination.


Now I know why we are having a spike in Corona cases!:thumbdown:


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Did Uber get rid of the time out on destination filter? Seems like I would always time out between 45 minutes and 60 minutes.
> 
> Yesterday I set my DF from Orlando, FL to Key Largo, FL figuring when I got far enough away from Orlando it would time out and I would stay open to all trips. Well it never timed out. 312 miles, 4 hours and 58 minutes later I got home and it prompted me that I have arrived at my destination.


Did you set an end time. I know ifI don't set an end time it sets it like 12 hour out .so it will give you rides anywhere as long as it gets you to you destination by the time you set or it sets if you don't.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Did you set an end time. I know ifI don't set an end time it sets it like 12 hour out .so it will give you rides anywhere as long as it gets you to you destination by the time you set or it sets if you don't.


I have never set an end time.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> If you set a destination on the app it is supposed to only send pick-up where the destinations are heading towards your destination.


The app count toward your destination by minutes not by miles, if you need to go East the app can give you a ride to the west(closer to freeway after drop off, etc.), or the rider change destination after you accept it.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

I think it has a 2 hour time limit, at least in my market. I don't remember where I got this information from but I've always sensed this to be true when using it. I always use it without the deadline/end time option. At the end of timing out it prompts me to stay online without the filter or go offline, usually at the end of a ride. 

I really need to try the end time option because lately the DF is taking me on wild tangents in a 20 mile radius from my destination, over and over again and at times taking me further away from my destination up to the point where at the end of the 2 hour zigzagging I end up being just as far from home as before using the filter. And of course the DF is burnt up too. It used to be much, much more effective two months ago. The scarcity of rides must be at play here.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have never set an end time.


That's why it times out. Set an end time it won't time out till then


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have never set an end time.


Destination filters behaviors change pretty often. It is the one tool that the RS companies give us, and they try to use it to control us. There is no one thing or setting for filters. In Seattle market we often get different behaviors for different drivers.

I never set an arrival time. That never takes me toward my destination but rather sends me lots of busy work (sh!t runs) until it is time to go. I have noticed that both the Goober filter and the Gryft filter will stay active if you keep moving forwards and there are rides available.

Sometimes.



islanddriver said:


> That's why it times out. Set an end time it won't time out till then


That doesn't mean it is moving you in any direction


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

A couple times (way back) I set DF to home, arrived home, walked in with the DF still on and the map showing me at the destination. Each time, out of curiosity I still kept it on for at least an hour before giving up and going offline. The DF kept going strong... but nowhere!

All other times, the SOB times out after no time.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I've set the filter and had it time out on me because I accepted so many rides on the way.

In addition, it's a joke in terms of direction. I drive in Houston. I took a fare up to Bush Intercontinental Airport, which is way up north, about 35 miles driving from my home on the west side. It gave me a ride that it said was "on the way". The destination was in the medical center area, which is way south. However, it's only 16 miles from my home, so I guess the algorithm decided that was "on the way", kinda.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> The app count toward your destination by minutes not by miles, if you need to go East the app can give you a ride to the west(closer to freeway after drop off, etc.), or the rider change destination after you accept it.


that was not the case. Either I'm not explaining myself correctly or simply not being understood.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Did Uber get rid of the time out on destination filter? Seems like I would always time out between 45 minutes and 60 minutes.
> 
> Yesterday I set my DF from Orlando, FL to Key Largo, FL figuring when I got far enough away from Orlando it would time out and I would stay open to all trips. Well it never timed out. 312 miles, 4 hours and 58 minutes later I got home and it prompted me that I have arrived at my destination.


Please do not forget that there are very few driver on both platforms at this time. Luber is in desperation mode to find a driver for its passengers. I suspect that the reason it was matching you with ride that do not conform to the destination set is because you were the only driver in the area period. Remember algorithms are relative, so as the number of drivers decreases as the number of few passengers increases, your destination filter in the computer will be looked at in a less relative matter of importance...


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> Luber is in desperation mode to find a driver for its passengers. I suspect that the reason it was matching you with ride that do not conform to the destination set is because you were the only driver in the area period.


That would explain some of the rides I get. Here's another. I figure the app looks to see if the pickup and drop-off are between your current location and destination. It doesn't consider if the drop-off is between the pickup and destination. So I got a pickup in the direction of my destination, but the drop-off was between my DF location and the pick-up. Hence, I ended up nearly back where I set the DF. The app should look for pickup and drop-off between DF and destination, but also then look that drop-off is between pickup and destination.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SnazzyRags said:


> That would explain some of the rides I get. Here's another. I figure the app looks to see if the pickup and drop-off are between your current location and destination. It doesn't consider if the drop-off is between the pickup and destination. So I got a pickup in the direction of my destination, but the drop-off was between my DF location and the pick-up. Hence, I ended up nearly back where I set the DF. The app should look for pickup and drop-off between DF and destination, but also then look that drop-off is between pickup and destination.


the way it always worked for me is I would set a destination and a time I wanted to be there. It would give me rides all over any direction. but it would always notify me when it was time to head to my destination and ask if I still wanted to go or not.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

if you do time set it will not look in system until more appropriate, I never do it this way...


----------

